# Air Conditioning



## ILoveAFilipina (Dec 21, 2012)

Have bought/built a small property (holiday home) near Angeles to use when visiting my wife's relatives as per this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/952050-building-small-vacation-home-building-costs.html

While I was there I visited some of the electrical stores in SM Clark to take a look at air conditioning options. I had never bought an airconditioning unit before and was therefore quite taken aback at the prices which seemed to range from 40,000 pesos upwards for any decent 'split-type' air conditioning unit.

Anyway, two questions as a result of this:

1) Do you have any particular recommendation on a specific shop or brand that is reliable and effective (and will not break the bank)? It would need to be capable of at least 12,000 to 15,000 BTU/KJ based on the size of our house.

2) Am currently living in Malaysia and when I compared the air conditioner prices here it seemed that they were less than half the price of those in the Philippines. Can anyone advise if we would need to pay any tax/duty if we simply purchased a unit here and shipped it ourselves? If so - any idea how much that tax/duty would be?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

ILoveAFilipina said:


> Have bought/built a small property (holiday home) near Angeles to use when visiting my wife's relatives as per this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/952050-building-small-vacation-home-building-costs.html
> 
> While I was there I visited some of the electrical stores in SM Clark to take a look at air conditioning options. I had never bought an airconditioning unit before and was therefore quite taken aback at the prices which seemed to range from 40,000 pesos upwards for any decent 'split-type' air conditioning unit.
> 
> ...


Your split AC's should not cost that much.
Here are prices I have been quoted in Davao
Brand LG 1.5HP Standard type P23,500. Inverter type P30,500
Brand Panasonic 1.5HP Standard type P28,000. Inverter type P38,000

Unfortunately Malaysia is 50Hz supply same as UK, whereas Philippines is 60Hz supply. You will face problems using AC units bought from Malaysia.
Hope this helps.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Try 'Savers' on McArthur highway and if you're going to run it for more than 6 hours a day then definitely get the inverter type.
Bear in mind that the price you negotiate does not include installation which has to be done by an approved installer or it invalidates any warranty.


----------



## BGCExpat (Oct 26, 2015)

Also try looking at the S&R in Pampanga, they do seasonal deals so the selection now might not be as good as during the hotter times of the year but you can find good pricing on selected units. As was already posted, you will need to pay for professional installation...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think you are being a bit ambitous going for a split type. The hole in the wall types are much cheaper.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

For a vacation house, I'd personally go with window type units.
For a permanent/retirement house, I'd have split types installed.

As for inverters, some expats have had problems with them, especially with lizards shorting out the ridiculously expensive controller boards. An expat living near IloIlo has a website detailing the building of his house there and he has several posts where he discusses the pros and cons of purchasing an inverter type aircon vs a regular type.

If its ok with JetLag, I'll see if I can find the site and post it here later.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

HondaGuy said:


> For a vacation house, I'd personally go with window type units.
> For a permanent/retirement house, I'd have split types installed.
> 
> As for inverters, some expats have had problems with them, especially with lizards shorting out the ridiculously expensive controller boards. An expat living near IloIlo has a website detailing the building of his house there and he has several posts where he discusses the pros and cons of purchasing an inverter type aircon vs a regular type.
> ...


Yes I read that story and several others when researching the AC's for my house. It is true that the control circuitry is much more complex for the inverter types. In the end I decided to hedge my bets, I am going for 1.5HP standard split types in the bedrooms and 2HP inverter types in living areas downstairs.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

HondaGuy said:


> For a vacation house, I'd personally go with window type units.
> For a permanent/retirement house, I'd have split types installed.
> 
> As for inverters, some expats have had problems with them, especially with lizards shorting out the ridiculously expensive controller boards. An expat living near IloIlo has a website detailing the building of his house there and he has several posts where he discusses the pros and cons of purchasing an inverter type aircon vs a regular type.
> ...


That is Bob Hammerslag in Tigbuan, about 20 Kms out of Iloilo proper. He & I have conversed a couple times some time ago but I haven't heard from him for the last year & a half. I remember Tukaram had some not-so-good thoughts about inverter appliances too in a thread about appliances awhile ago. I think he was a HVAC Tech in his working life.

Fred


Fred


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

ILoveAFilipina said:


> Have bought/built a small property (holiday home) near Angeles to use when visiting my wife's relatives as per this thread: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/952050-building-small-vacation-home-building-costs.html
> 
> While I was there I visited some of the electrical stores in SM Clark to take a look at air conditioning options. I had never bought an airconditioning unit before and was therefore quite taken aback at the prices which seemed to range from 40,000 pesos upwards for any decent 'split-type' air conditioning unit.
> 
> ...


I have used window and split. I will never buy a window unit again. They are getting expensive and unsanitary.

Once you buy a split you will never go window again.


----------



## henrycollins (Apr 17, 2020)

For me, central air conditioning is the most efficient and powerful way of keeping your whole house cool. With greater indoor comfort, cooler temperatures, and lower humidity, you could also expect a lower energy bill, you could check LG APNQ36GRA0 or Panasonic CSUS18SKQ units.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

henrycollins said:


> For me, central air conditioning is the most efficient and powerful way of keeping your whole house cool. With greater indoor comfort, cooler temperatures, and lower humidity, you could also expect a lower energy bill, you could check LG APNQ36GRA0 or Panasonic CSUS18SKQ units.


We have just put in Panasonic's and the electricity bill has skyrocketed.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

*aircon*

we have had a Mitsubishi split aircon in the bedroom for 2 years now , the wife usually goes to bed around 9pm and again at around 12.30 pm until 3pm I wake up around 8am
our electric bill averages around 1500 pesos a month which covers 2 fridges,electric oven,kettle and aircon and a fan running all day in the living room we had a window type but it was too noisy for us the split aircon is very quiet and very effiecient
we clean the filters weekly and its been serviced each year


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> We have just put in Panasonic's and the electricity bill has skyrocketed.


Isn't that the usual case with central air vs window types?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> Isn't that the usual case with central air vs window types?


Well we have 2 x 1 Hp splits and one 2Hp split in the new house. The latest inverter types, super efficient, compared to two old 1Hp window types in the old house. I was expecting not to see much overall difference. Tess will be paying the 1st full month tomorrow but I'm expecting a large increase.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Well we have 2 x 1 Hp splits and one 2Hp split in the new house. The latest inverter types, super efficient, compared to two old 1Hp window types in the old house. I was expecting not to see much overall difference. Tess will be paying the 1st full month tomorrow but I'm expecting a large increase.


I'm curious to see/hear your figures and opinion on the difference Gary. Is there much of a difference in size, insulated etc from the old house to your new house?
When we purchased our house here only the 3 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms had ceilings, the living areas, hallway and laundry were open to the iron roof. So when it was 33C outside inside was 39/40C but cooled down quickly overnight. New ceilings and decent insulation batts negated the temperature difference but also holds the heat overnight. Before new ceilings the temp would be 30C at 5am, now it's 32C at the same time even though it's only 26/27C outside, thermal mass I suppose, rendered concrete block.

I have been monitoring our A/C usage, the living areas we have not run the split system since I returned mid March, the main Bedroom we run the wall/window (new a year ago and from memory 1.25HP) for about 15/16 hours a day (middle of the day we watch TV in the bedroom) our last bill was PHP 4,300.00, affordable but interestingly when I'm not here the monthly bill is only PHP 1.6 to 1.8K but that's through the cooler months and Ben says he mostly uses a fan in the bedroom overnight.

Interestingly the other day I found that there are some manufactures of split systems that coat susceptible components with a resin to prolong life in salt environments which is important as we need to install more A/C units as our extensions happen.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Henrycollins---

As far as I know they don't make a central AC unit in the Philippines. I am a general contractor here in the states. When I was there in the Philippines I never saw a central unit in a house. Most all were window units and wall units. They don't run duct work to individual rooms when building a house there as I ever saw there. So they can't install a central unit inside and a condenser outside.

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Henrycollins---
> 
> As far as I know they don't make a central AC unit in the Philippines. I am a general contractor here in the states. When I was there in the Philippines I never saw a central unit in a house. Most all were window units and wall units. They don't run duct work to individual rooms when building a house there as I ever saw there. So they can't install a central unit inside and a condenser outside.
> 
> Art


I've only ever seen the single splits, wall unit with external compressors here in the Philippines. Googling looks like if you go commercial you can find double and triple compressors


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Here are the compressors for the two bedrooms


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

yeah you are right Gary D. Only the split units. I have never seen a house with ac duct work installed there. I have been to a lot of new subdivisions like Camella homes and never saw central units like in the USA. Also, I am sure the cost is sky rocketing to cool whole house there.

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> yeah you are right Gary D. Only the split units. I have never seen a house with ac duct work installed there. I have been to a lot of new subdivisions like Camella homes and never saw central units like in the USA. Also, I am sure the cost is sky rocketing to cool whole house there.
> 
> Art


I think the problem is there's no reel insulation here. We have the 10mm foil backed foam against the underside of the roof sheets. I would think the effectiveness is minimal at best. For it to half work you would need to force ventilate the roof space. I will be laying the foam on the ceilings as well once the shops are open, it's only going the be a couple of hundren dollars to do the whole house, saying that that's probably more than most of the neighbours spend on their whole roof. We have some sofit venting but to my way of thinking not sufficient, but I think until I can force some air flow the roof space is going to be well into the 40s. Mind you the water storage tank gets nice and warm.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> yeah you are right Gary D. Only the split units. I have never seen a house with ac duct work installed there. I have been to a lot of new subdivisions like Camella homes and never saw central units like in the USA. Also, I am sure the cost is sky rocketing to cool whole house there.
> 
> Art


Ducted A/C is available in the Philippines if you are prepared to pay the costs of these beasts as opposed to reduced installation and running costs of split systems single and multiple heads, wall/window mounts for smaller areas. My neighbour up the road has ducted A/C throughout his mansion on the beach, PHP 1.5M then a further 1.5M for a solar system to negate the running costs through the day. Up to 3 million pesos to cool your house? Some people have too much money and his electricity bill is still more than ours.

Even if I ran all our A/C units, wall and split day in day out my bill would/could be 10K per month, that's 120K per year, let's say 150K per year, do the sums for 20 years on. Cool only what you need, reduce purchase and running costs.

The other thing I will add is for the last 8 or 9 years being back and forward here is I realised I was a soft c*ck and needed to acclimatise, Already from a semi tropical locale in Oz am manning up.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> I think the problem is there's no reel insulation here. We have the 10mm foil backed foam against the underside of the roof sheets. I would think the effectiveness is minimal at best. For it to half work you would need to force ventilate the roof space. I will be laying the foam on the ceilings as well once the shops are open, it's only going the be a couple of hundren dollars to do the whole house, saying that that's probably more than most of the neighbours spend on their whole roof. We have some sofit venting but to my way of thinking not sufficient, but I think until I can force some air flow the roof space is going to be well into the 40s. Mind you the water storage tank gets nice and warm.


Gary, Spend some more dollars on decent insulation, R3.0 batts at the minimum (that was the best I could find here), Higher outlay initially but you will recoup the costs over the years with reduced running costs. Our mother country (England) boasts central heating (radiators or floor heating) open and closed fire places (combustion stoves, pot belly stoves) and the winner has to be double glazing, a sad affair here as it doubles the cost for some inexplicable reason with building costs, Filipino consumption market appears be 30 years behind, construction methods also lack. Definitely not hanging on this fine country but there are opportunities for eco and efficient designs/construction methods available and not necessarily at higher costs.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Gary, Spend some more dollars on decent insulation, R3.0 batts at the minimum (that was the best I could find here), Higher outlay initially but you will recoup the costs over the years with reduced running costs. Our mother country (England) boasts central heating (radiators or floor heating) open and closed fire places (combustion stoves, pot belly stoves) and the winner has to be double glazing, a sad affair here as it doubles the cost for some inexplicable reason with building costs, Filipino consumption market appears be 30 years behind, construction methods also lack. Definitely not hanging on this fine country but there are opportunities for eco and efficient designs/construction methods available and not necessarily at higher costs.
> 
> OMO.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Ahh but if your grandad did it that way. A lot of the more modern materials when available they don't seem to be able to use properly or of a two component solution only one part is available.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Ahh but if your grandad did it that way. A lot of the more modern materials when available they don't seem to be able to use properly or of a two component solution only one part is available.


While I never met my grandad/s I certainly listened to my father. If you look after the pennies the pounds look after themselves. We plan, take risks when viable but never waste and focus on the future unlike my landing spot here in the Philipines, slowly slowly.

Cheers, Steve.

Oh and as my dear old Dad taught me, penny wise, pound foolish. Research.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We just spent 500k on our new roof, it's got the Spanish effect look, works really well but the ridge caps are crap, you have to cut the profile over the tile with tin snipes. They made such a mess of the first lenght we made them stol and find someone who could do it neatly, the second guy was better but not by much. A bit more thought by the manufacturer would have gone a long way. We visited their plant and they were rolling to lenght from massive rolls of pre finished sheet, some serious investment but ridge caps looked like an after thought.

I bought an antenna distribution amp from Manila, obviously Chinese made. The F type connectors are very slightly bigger than the local fittings so they supply a set of adaptors,the trouble is the local cable diameter is too small to push over the adapter.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> While I never met my grandad/s I certainly listened to my father. If you look after the pennies the pounds look after themselves. We plan, take risks when viable but never waste and focus on the future unlike my landing spot here in the Philipines, slowly slowly.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.
> 
> Oh and as my dear old Dad taught me, penny wise, pound foolish. Research.


I was thinking more they do thing like their father and his father before. Learning new ways is not in their nature and will ultimately resort to bodging it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> I was thinking more they do thing like their father and his father before. Learning new ways is not in their nature and will ultimately resort to bodging it.


As we have leant to do here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gary D said:


> We just spent 500k on our new roof, it's got the Spanish effect look, works really well but the ridge caps are crap, you have to cut the profile over the tile with tin snipes. They made such a mess of the first lenght we made them stol and find someone who could do it neatly, the second guy was better but not by much. A bit more thought by the manufacturer would have gone a long way. We visited their plant and they were rolling to lenght from massive rolls of pre finished sheet, some serious investment but ridge caps looked like an after thought.
> 
> I bought an antenna distribution amp from Manila, obviously Chinese made. The F type connectors are very slightly bigger than the local fittings so they supply a set of adaptors,the trouble is the local cable diameter is too small to push over the adapter.


Wow must have been a large roof Gary. The roof I had installed on my Beach house was 140 sqm, and I pad P70K.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Ducted A/C is available in the Philippines if you are prepared to pay the costs of these beasts as opposed to reduced installation and running costs of split systems single and multiple heads, wall/window mounts for smaller areas. My neighbour up the road has ducted A/C throughout his mansion on the beach, PHP 1.5M then a further 1.5M for a solar system to negate the running costs through the day. Up to 3 million pesos to cool your house? Some people have too much money and his electricity bill is still more than ours.
> 
> Even if I ran all our A/C units, wall and split day in day out my bill would/could be 10K per month, that's 120K per year, let's say 150K per year, do the sums for 20 years on. Cool only what you need, reduce purchase and running costs.
> 
> ...


There is another system becoming popular here, Centralised air con. It is basically, a split unit system, with indoor units in the areas that need cooling, but only one large outdoor unit to handle the total load. I did consider this when installing my system but decided against it on the grounds that if the OD unit were to fail, I'd lose cooling in the whole house. Of course it's possible to install 2 OD units, one as a back up, but the cost goes up of course.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Wow must have been a large roof Gary. The roof I had installed on my Beach house was 140 sqm, and I pad P70K.


Wow Dave that was cheap, I have been getting quotes for .6mm (24#) coloured roof deck and it is the same price as Australia retail @ $14.00 or PHP 462.00 PerM2. While I have no idea why it's the same cost as Oz given this countries economy and cheap labour costs it is what it is. We have about 300M2 with extensions and replace existing roof so roughly PHP 140K just for the roof iron before flashings, gutters, fixings and of course the big one labour. As a plumber for over 40 years the labour costs are generally the same as the material costs.
I would be keen to get your suppliers info and if they operate in Luzon. All in all well done on securing a great price.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> Gary, Spend some more dollars on decent insulation, R3.0 batts at the minimum (that was the best I could find here), Higher outlay initially but you will recoup the costs over the years with reduced running costs.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I would love to add insulation but so many critters get into the area under my roof that it would get destroyed within a year.

I have a few nephews climb up into the crawl space once or twice a year and they carry out a rice sack full of crap like dead birds, bats, dirt, nests.

And in case you ask there is no way to seal the roof line from allowing all these critters in. The roof design is so freaking complex (5 dog houses) that it is not possible. Gaps everywhere that chicken wire can't plug.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> There is another system becoming popular here, Centralised air con. It is basically, a split unit system, with indoor units in the areas that need cooling, but only one large outdoor unit to handle the total load. I did consider this when installing my system but decided against it on the grounds that if the OD unit were to fail, I'd lose cooling in the whole house. Of course it's possible to install 2 OD units, one as a back up, but the cost goes up of course.


The biggest problem I see here are the building methods, nippa hut heats up as the day heats up and cools just as quickly, rendered block houses while secure against typhoons and hopefully earthquakes store external temperatures through the day even if shaded then radiate/disperse energy through the evening, I remember Mark, MCA mentioning planting trees to the east and west to block the direct sun, great move but for some that's not possible, regardless the solid walls are the equivalent of a heat bank. Even if you shade your house with trees, solid walls exposed to the external ambient temperature are heat sinks, difficult to stop. I think you made the right move Dave, several cheaper A/C systems, zone control etc instead of spending 50 to 100% more for a top of the line central system that you may never utilise to its full potential. For us we are in the living area most times and as said, turned the split system on once for a couple of hours in the last 2 months, sea breezes etc. bedroom different story, 14/16 hours a day. The other thing even though I come from a semi/sub tropical area where we lived in Oz it is far more humid here even if the temperatures are lower, I am slowly acclimatising and will cope.

Sorry for yet another ramble.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> I would love to add insulation but so many critters get into the area under my roof that it would get destroyed within a year.
> 
> I have a few nephews climb up into the crawl space once or twice a year and they carry out a rice sack full of crap like dead birds, bats, dirt, nests.
> 
> And in case you ask there is no way to seal the roof line from allowing all these critters in. The roof design is so freaking complex (5 dog houses) that it is not possible. Gaps everywhere that chicken wire can't plug.


All the fun of the fair like the rest of us we deal with it the best way possible. For us it is only geckos, large and small but not in the ceiling, very clean apart from dust. The geckos are keen in the house and we live with them, no spiders etc but a regular clean of the droppings.
I have seen mice try to nest in the fibre glass insulation in some of my houses in Oz but I think it's uncomfortable for them the same as humans.
I want/need to hire your nephews to finish installing the insulation in the 3 bedrooms/2 bathrooms as it's too hot for this old soul to venture into the roof space.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Wow Dave that was cheap, I have been getting quotes for .6mm (24#) coloured roof deck and it is the same price as Australia retail @ $14.00 or PHP 462.00 PerM2. While I have no idea why it's the same cost as Oz given this countries economy and cheap labour costs it is what it is. We have about 300M2 with extensions and replace existing roof so roughly PHP 140K just for the roof iron before flashings, gutters, fixings and of course the big one labour. As a plumber for over 40 years the labour costs are generally the same as the material costs.
> I would be keen to get your suppliers info and if they operate in Luzon. All in all well done on securing a great price.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Our roof is about the same size and cost about the same for the roof sheets, gutters and spandals. The trusses were about that again plus a couple of hundred k for labour.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> The biggest problem I see here are the building methods, nippa hut heats up as the day heats up and cools just as quickly, rendered block houses while secure against typhoons and hopefully earthquakes store external temperatures through the day even if shaded then radiate/disperse energy through the evening, I remember Mark, MCA mentioning planting trees to the east and west to block the direct sun, great move but for some that's not possible, regardless the solid walls are the equivalent of a heat bank. Even if you shade your house with trees, solid walls exposed to the external ambient temperature are heat sinks, difficult to stop. I think you made the right move Dave, several cheaper A/C systems, zone control etc instead of spending 50 to 100% more for a top of the line central system that you may never utilise to its full potential. For us we are in the living area most times and as said, turned the split system on once for a couple of hours in the last 2 months, sea breezes etc. bedroom different story, 14/16 hours a day. The other thing even though I come from a semi/sub tropical area where we lived in Oz it is far more humid here even if the temperatures are lower, I am slowly acclimatising and will cope.
> 
> Sorry for yet another ramble.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


It's either a lot cooler here in Davao, which is unlikely, or I've acclimatized myself to the heat. Seriously, I don't find the heat too bad at all, in fact I sit in the garden most days, I am as I write this. During the current lockdown, as a senior I'm not allowed out, so I am literally in my garden all day. I do like aircon in the bedroom at night, really cold, snuggled up under the quilt, but for the rest of the house, the aircon is only really on for the huskies. They find it hot between midday and 4pm. Crazy I know, I'm sat in the garden and the huskies are inside with the wife in the aircon. 
Our beach house doesn't have aircon at all.
Maybe my 38 years living in the Middle East has something to do with it. In the summer, the minimum temperature at night is often 40C, so here is not a problem.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Wow Dave that was cheap, I have been getting quotes for .6mm (24#) coloured roof deck and it is the same price as Australia retail @ $14.00 or PHP 462.00 PerM2. While I have no idea why it's the same cost as Oz given this countries economy and cheap labour costs it is what it is. We have about 300M2 with extensions and replace existing roof so roughly PHP 140K just for the roof iron before flashings, gutters, fixings and of course the big one labour. As a plumber for over 40 years the labour costs are generally the same as the material costs.
> I would be keen to get your suppliers info and if they operate in Luzon. All in all well done on securing a great price.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Hi Steve. My price included roof insulation and labour for the installation. Included gutters etc, but not the roof struts. My builder prepared them in readiness for the roof installation.
He's based in Davao so I don't think there's any chance of using him in Luzon. I'll dig out a couple of photos.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Gary D said:


> A couple of pictures of our roof.work
> 
> Well that didn't work


Try again


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

hogrider said:


> Hi Steve. My price included roof insulation and labour for the installation. Included gutters etc, but not the roof struts. My builder prepared them in readiness for the roof installation.
> He's based in Davao so I don't think there's any chance of using him in Luzon. I'll dig out a couple of photos.


Well done Dave, wish me luck finding a decent costing as we get closer.
Sorry that we wandered of the A/C topic, my bad.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

How to post pics?


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*How to Post Pics*



hogrider said:


> How to post pics?


Hogrider, I had the same problem a few weeks back. Here's a copy of the solution that I posted previously.

_'I’ve noticed others are experiencing difficulties in attaching a document to a post, so here are my findings. I’ve just had another go at attaching a document and I think I’ve sussed out where I went wrong. I've attached the comparison table referred to in post ⋕12.

1. write up the post
2. scroll down to the ‘Additional Option’ section and under ‘Attach Files’ select ‘Manage Attachments’.
3. from the ‘Manage Attachments’ box, select ‘Browse’, which enables you to choose the relevant file from your desktop or wherever.
4. click on the ‘Open’ box if you’re using a MacBook
5. select ‘Upload’ from the ‘Manage Attachment’s box and 'Bob's your uncle'.

I missed out item 5 before, thinking that when I selected the ‘open’ box that was the end of the matter. This may help some of you.'_

Good luck!


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

hogrider said:


> How to post pics?


My roof internal and external pics


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice looking roof but I can see why the price, it's quite a simple roof by comparison. Here's an inside view of mine.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Gard D

holly crap---you air condition all that space??? The heat transfer has to be out of this world. is that a metal roof?

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

That's before the ceilings were fitted


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The kitchen


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I was thinking of replacing my metal roof with a cement slab when it wears out. Mainly to cut down on the noise and eliminate the critters from getting through the roof.

Only concern would be if they heat up too much and retain the heat at night like the side walls do. Maybe being up high it would not make a difference:noidea:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> I was thinking of replacing my metal roof with a cement slab when it wears out. Mainly to cut down on the noise and eliminate the critters from getting through the roof.
> 
> Only concern would be if they heat up too much and retain the heat at night like the side walls do. Maybe being up high it would not make a difference:noidea:


I was stationed in Guam for 10 years and all the buildings there have a concrete roof it's usually flat and has an insulation top with a heavy duty plastic covering held on by metal stripping.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Zep said:


> I was thinking of replacing my metal roof with a cement slab when it wears out. Mainly to cut down on the noise and eliminate the critters from getting through the roof.
> 
> Only concern would be if they heat up too much and retain the heat at night like the side walls do. Maybe being up high it would not make a difference:noidea:


Interesting thought and observations Zep, thought about that myself here for the extensions. You are correct with heat being transferred especially the roof as no shade, your walls get some shade depending on design.
The big problem is the additional weight and whether your foundations are up to that standard, then there is the cost, huge. Engineers, formwork, electrical modifications, perhaps suspended ceilings, moving house and renting while the work is happening.

Insulation batts in the ceiling and I mean like 4 to 6 inches thick and then you could replace windows with double glazed, install anew metal roof and you will save money opposed to a concrete roof, hey only my observations and where we are now.
I don't mind the rain on the roof, lets me know I don't have to water the garden.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I've always been proactive about rain on the roof, I aways use heavier sheet with a much higher pitch than the locals, plus ceilings. We do get a dull roar but can barely hears it over the neighbours snare drum roofs.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> I've always been proactive about rain on the roof, I aways use heavier sheet with a much higher pitch than the locals, plus ceilings. We do get a dull roar but can barely hears it over the neighbours snare drum roofs.


Perhaps we are fortunate that the neighbours are too far away, their chickens, dogs or karaoke are rarely heard and if so just on a still day. But! We have the breaking waves only 50 metres away, sometimes quiet and like now some good breakers, roaring. I liken it to living next to a train line, you tend to block it out.

Back to the topic we are in the midst of a disagreement whether to spend PHP 450K for a generator to run my piggish wants with A/C and other dreams when the power goes out, Ben laughs and says what's wrong with a smaller generator and just run fans,,,,,,, in the middle of the day I like my A/C,,,,,,,,,,, in my heart he is right, we can save and retire to the bedroom A/C and only spend PHP 80K to run that A/C, the fridge and freezer, water pump, TV, internet,,,,,,,,,, more money for fuel. Old head on young shoulders.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Perhaps we are fortunate that the neighbours are too far away, their chickens, dogs or karaoke are rarely heard and if so just on a still day. But! We have the breaking waves only 50 metres away, sometimes quiet and like now some good breakers, roaring. I liken it to living next to a train line, you tend to block it out.
> 
> Back to the topic we are in the midst of a disagreement whether to spend PHP 450K for a generator to run my piggish wants with A/C and other dreams when the power goes out, Ben laughs and says what's wrong with a smaller generator and just run fans,,,,,,, in the middle of the day I like my A/C,,,,,,,,,,, in my heart he is right, we can save and retire to the bedroom A/C and only spend PHP 80K to run that A/C, the fridge and freezer, water pump, TV, internet,,,,,,,,,, more money for fuel. Old head on young shoulders.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


We've had quite a bit of disruption lately due to 60k switch failure at the local grid take-off. They seemed to make hard work of fixing it. Off for 14 hours when it failed then all day whilst they replaced it then another day as they reshared the load then......


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Perhaps we are fortunate that the neighbours are too far away, their chickens, dogs or karaoke are rarely heard and if so just on a still day. But! We have the breaking waves only 50 metres away, sometimes quiet and like now some good breakers, roaring. I liken it to living next to a train line, you tend to block it out.
> 
> Back to the topic we are in the midst of a disagreement whether to spend PHP 450K for a generator to run my piggish wants with A/C and other dreams when the power goes out, Ben laughs and says what's wrong with a smaller generator and just run fans,,,,,,, in the middle of the day I like my A/C,,,,,,,,,,, in my heart he is right, we can save and retire to the bedroom A/C and only spend PHP 80K to run that A/C, the fridge and freezer, water pump, TV, internet,,,,,,,,,, more money for fuel. Old head on young shoulders.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


A couple decades ago that 450K generator probably would have been a need but I've noticed everything keeps improving here and it's rare now if we lose power for any length of time.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> A couple decades ago that 450K generator probably would have been a need but I've noticed everything keeps improving here and it's rare now if we lose power for any length of time.


I am just renting here in Moalboal but in the last couple months I have only noticed a couple outages and they were only an hour or two.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I am just renting here in Moalboal but in the last couple months I have only noticed a couple outages and they were only an hour or two.


Your out there a ways, I had no idea you do seem to get around. Luzon has over the years installed concrete poles and so the power grid has really improved but I'm not so familiar with the other islands. A couple decades ago on Luzon the power would be off all day long it was like a rotation or sharing of power 6 on 6 off.

The outages we've had were brief like the electrical company was switching power stations real early in the morning, sort of hurts the desk top when you don't have a battery back up system.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> A couple decades ago that 450K generator probably would have been a need but I've noticed everything keeps improving here and it's rare now if we lose power for any length of time.


Your'e right Mark as is Ben, we don't need to waste money like that. Here we had a scheduled outing once for the whole day and a couple of 3 to 5 hour outages since I came back and we survived without the A/C or fans.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

M.C.A. said:


> Your out there a ways, I had no idea you do seem to get around. Luzon has over the years installed concrete poles and so the power grid has really improved but I'm not so familiar with the other islands. ...


Not getting around as much the last couple of months. I have a good place here in a more rural area where it is nice and quiet, except for the roosters lol.

No cases of virus around and I can get by with only going out occasionally for groceries. I laid in a large stock of canned and dry goods that is still lasting after 6 weeks so all I need is fresh stuff. If the beaches and dive shops were open I would be a happy camper.

In my travels I see a lot of concrete poles especially on transmission lines, local distribution lines are still often steel poles, bent from traffic. Many places I see stockpiles of concrete poles or some laid along the road so it looks like a large upgrade to the system is ongoing just about everywhere.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Regarding Split-AC's. Having used both, I chose Split AC's over window type but buyer beware. Ensure you have a Split AC cleaning crew available in your area or learn what's involved & how to do the cleaning yourself. 

Cleaning Window type AC's is a lot easier than Split type AC's. Each month I clean the filters, cut and tape an Airfil (from ACE Hardware) cut to size AC filter onto the plastic filter. 

Every 4 months, 2 guys from Panasonic AC repair come to the house to clean the unit which involves removing the blower & other parts placing a tarp funnel & flushing the unit on the wall and other parts that were removed outside. Cost is P1,500

YOUTUBE has videos on cleaning Split AC units.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

A window unit you can just take outside and use the hose (let dry well before plugging in again though), split unit requires some knowledge, tools and equipment to do well without damaging the finishes. 1500 is well worth it. I think I was 2500 in Manila last year.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Your'e right Mark as is Ben, we don't need to waste money like that. Here we had a scheduled outing once for the whole day and a couple of 3 to 5 hour outages since I came back and we survived without the A/C or fans.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


In more normal times if you can ever call the Philippines normal we would be off to the malls during scheduled brown-outs and use their aircon.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> In more normal times if you can ever call the Philippines normal we would be off to the malls during scheduled brown-outs and use their aircon.


Yes normal times, the mind boggles let alone where we are now.
The power went out yesterday afternoon for about 5 hours, high winds, probably a tree over the lines, thank god for gas cooking, candles and torches and more so a cooler day because of the rain. While we love our A/C, we live without it when the power goes down and improvise.
I peered out the door to our neighbours one block back and many were lit up like Christmas trees, every possible light on as opposed to when the power is on,,,,,,,,, oversized generators that they have to load up? Or "look what I've got". My turn is coming but will be minimal for comfort only. A/C, lol.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I had my Sharp split-type A/Cs cleaned last year by technicians from the Sharp service center in Manila and I think it was p1500 per unit as well. They used a pressure-type washer on low or medium and they came out VERY clean. The guys also did a good job of catching all the water and making sure all of our things in the room didnt get wet.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

All you guys paying P1500 per unit for cleaning split units are being ripped off. I use the Panasonic authorized technicians, same guys that installed the units, and they charge P800 per unit.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I've had my aircons cleaned by an authorized service center before too and it also ran about p800 per.

I was having one of my aircons fixed by Sharp (not an authorized service center, actual Sharp employees) and since they were there I had them do the cleanings for p1500 each. I wanted it done before I left the PI to go back to work so it was worth it for me to pay more. Had I been retired and on a fixed income, I would have waited and had the other guys come and do it for cheaper. This was in Quezon City.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Not all us guys are paying, some are capable of doing it on our lonesome. Maybe in 10 years I'll be too old to get up the ladder.
A site I work on in Oz has some 85 A/C units both split and window rattlers, I have a contractor come in to maintain/clean them, the air handlers, chiller units and pumps for the bigger installations are serviced by our power supplier, never a failure,,,,,,,,, it's not coming out of my pocket but we do have a budget and it's a heck of a lot more than 50 bucks per unit and I shopped it.
In the mean time I will fight/haggle with the architect, builder, electrician and labour to save bucks. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Not all us guys are paying, some are capable of doing it on our lonesome. Maybe in 10 years I'll be too old to get up the ladder.
> A site I work on in Oz has some 85 A/C units both split and window rattlers, I have a contractor come in to maintain/clean them, the air handlers, chiller units and pumps for the bigger installations are serviced by our power supplier, never a failure,,,,,,,,, it's not coming out of my pocket but we do have a budget and it's a heck of a lot more than 50 bucks per unit and I shopped it.
> In the mean time I will fight/haggle with the architect, builder, electrician and labour to save bucks.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I clean the ground floor outdoor units weekly insofar as I remove the grills and remove all the debris, birds nests etc that have built up. 
However, there is no way I could clean the units, especially the indoor units as well as the professional guys. 
They have pumps, blowers and high power washers to really clean everything well. Whilst at the same time they have plastic sheets for covering up all of the electronics to keep them dry and safe. They also use a plastic sheet to collect all of the water which is funneled into a large plastic drum. All of the furniture in the room close to the units is moved and put back carefully afterwards and all the curtains are carefully folded out of the way. 
They do a first rate job, plus they are also able to carry out repairs. They've replaced damaged plastic drain tubes twice on 2 of my units, and at a friends place they replaced a capacitor to restore a faulty ac back into action. Good value at P800 a unit.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Capacitors*



hogrider said:


> They do a first rate job, plus they are also able to carry out repairs. They've replaced damaged plastic drain tubes twice on 2 of my units, and at a friends place they replaced a capacitor to restore a faulty ac back into action. Good value at P800 a unit.


I have a Carrier 1 hp standard wall unit and the only maintenance other than cleaning needed done since 2008 have been two capacitors. 

On the last capacitor change it was incredibly hot (last year) and on a Sunday so I had to take a jeepney about 20 kilometres or 12 miles to get it repaired, the connections are many on the capacitor so I didn't want to remove and replace and it cost me about 800 pesos this time for new one, the technician mentioned that the power outages and instability with the power degrade these capacitors until they won't work anymore. 

Lady riding in the jeepeny told me to buy another one (AC unit) ha haa... she didn't' speak English and this man told her that I only need to spend from 600 - 800 pesos for repairs.


----------



## alya10 (Jul 21, 2020)

Do you know any people from Dubai?If yes then You can contact ---- Snip -------- for consultation. They will provide you good service.


----------



## Andrew Lowe (Jul 21, 2020)

> _"...the technician mentioned that the power outages and instability with the power degrade these capacitors until they won't work anymore."_


I have a cousin who married a Filipino, they're currently residing in a place called Cebu, and let me tell you, the power outages in the Philippines is just insane. No wonder air conditioners break down easily in their country more than here in the U.S.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Andrew Lowe said:


> I have a cousin who married a Filipino, they're currently residing in a place called Cebu, and let me tell you, the power outages in the Philippines is just insane. No wonder air conditioners break down easily in their country more than here in the U.S.


Hi Andrew and welcome to this side of the forum. They do sell the capacitors here, I've had my Carrier unit for 13 years and changed out the capacitor twice and the capacitor cost the first time was 600 pesos or $12 usd the second time it was 800 pesos or $14 usd, labor can be from 300 - 500 pesos.

Another note on how badly they gauge us on the price, the first time I inquired about the capacitor it was 400 pesos and then I went back about an hour later and the cost climbed to 600 pesos the lady claimed she was showing me a different capacitor but she sold me the same exact one I looked at.

It's been a long time since I changed out the capacitor and online they run 200 - 300 pesos.


----------



## Andrew Lowe (Jul 21, 2020)

Yeah, a bunch of scammers, I tell you. Heck, from what I hear ------snip-------


----------

